# Favorite Boots?



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

I am starting at AMR next week and have been trolling around the forums for any advice that will help me as I transition into the EMS field full time. One thing that keeps coming up is "buy a nice pair of boots."

What makes a good pair of EMS boots? As I look online at many different models from many different manufacturers I am seeing all kinds of different features and they all claim to be the best. Does a zipper right next to laces really make a difference?

When I had my clinicals I was was strapped for cash, so I went to payless and got the cheapest black work boots I could find... BIG mistake! after only four hours in them I was seriously considering amputating my feet. it was excruciating!

What boots do you like best and why? 

Forgive me if this thread seems redundant. There were similar threads to this one, but they were over two years old and I figure there are probably a lot of new models that have come out since then.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 30, 2012)

Warrington Pro boots are my favorite.  Crazy comfortable and they last forever.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 30, 2012)

Whites.  I absolutely love mine.  Mine were off the shelf and fit perfect with no break in period at all and never got a blister.  I wear them every shift and even when teaching and standing for 10 hours a day.


----------



## Schroeder (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a pair of galls steel toe quarter boots. Pretty comfy, not too expensive, and they breath well.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

Is Galls the actual brand or did you just buy them from their website?


----------



## Schroeder (Aug 30, 2012)

Galls manufactures and sells them.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a pair of 5-11 tactical boots with the side zipper and carbon fiber toe. I love them and they take a shine!


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 30, 2012)

any slip on composite boots you would recommend?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been very happy with my "Original SWAT" brand boots -- http://www.originalswat.com/products/1160/

Not waterproof though.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 30, 2012)

Pro warrington
Redback slipon


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Make sure you look at your AMR divisions policy on boots. You may have to get steel/composite toe and possibly steel shank.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I go in on Tuesday for orientation and they said we were going to order a uniform, but I'm not sure what all they will provide yet. I will make sure to ask about boots.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2012)

I wear either Redback slipons or 5.11 ATAC side zips. Both good, however the Redbacks lack serious ankle support.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 30, 2012)

socoemt said:


> Thanks for the advice, I go in on Tuesday for orientation and they said we were going to order a uniform, but I'm not sure what all they will provide yet. I will make sure to ask about boots.



Whatever you do get, if you can, try to get side-zips. Makes all the difference in comfort.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

This is going to make me sound like a complete newb but how does having a side zip make it more comfortable?

I have been looking at the 5.11 ATAC side zip boots. They seem really nice and don't cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 30, 2012)

socoemt said:


> This is going to make me sound like a complete newb but how does having a side zip make it more comfortable?



I'm pretty newb-y too, I just find that it's so much easier to take them off to nap or whatever and put 'em back on quickly when the tones go off.


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 30, 2012)

Ease of egress and also on hot days I find it more comfortable to wear them un zipped for a little extra ventilation.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 30, 2012)

Both are reasonable and logical answers that I probably should have come up with on my own


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just picked up timberland pro valor boots w/zip. 
very comfy but there's an issue with the zip staying up. theres not a Velcro tab that goes over the zipper to help it stay up.


----------



## mrg86 (Sep 2, 2012)

Haix Airpower R1 or R2, they are comfy and my first pair is still being used as a back up set three years after I bought them. They are expensive but the quality is awesome.


----------



## mintygood (Sep 2, 2012)

Danner Acadia


----------



## med51fl (Sep 2, 2012)

Bates Jump boots with the side zipper.  I have had them since my Army days and they are awesome.  When the soles wear out, I just re-sole them.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 2, 2012)

5.11 side zipper tactical boots


----------



## Bosco836 (Sep 2, 2012)

mrg86 said:


> Haix Airpower R1 or R2, they are comfy and my first pair is still being used as a back up set three years after I bought them. They are expensive but the quality is awesome.



I second this.  Very comfy and awesome quality.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 2, 2012)

mrg86 said:


> Haix Airpower R1 or R2, they are comfy and my first pair is still being used as a back up set three years after I bought them. They are expensive but the quality is awesome.



These rock.  

I'm on my second pair. 

Price is high but watch for Haix to out them on clearance or get a factory seconds pair. 

These can be refurbed for about $50 as well.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone try both R1 and R2?. Only difference looks yo be the added toe cap on the R1s.


----------



## codethree (Sep 3, 2012)

Danner boots are great!


----------



## SSwain (Sep 4, 2012)

Rocky AlphaForce
with Side Zipper
and  Composite Toe 

Like walking on clouds all day.

Only problem I have is the soles squeak on the station bay floors. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 4, 2012)

I prefer a nice pair of Ugg boots. They keep your feet warm and cozy with the added bonus of being super stylish.


----------



## socoemt (Sep 4, 2012)

Ha, uggs. I think I'm going to look like enough of a rookie without the added help of walking in with ugg boots on haha


----------



## stagejedi (Sep 4, 2012)

Redback slip ons, Easy to get on and off, and there super comfortable... only downside is they are hard to keep clean


----------



## socoemt (Sep 4, 2012)

Soooooo... had my first day today and when ordering my uniform they told me that they include new boots for all employees! So thank you to everyone for the input, and if I need to get boots in the future I will definitely revisit this thread but luckily I won't have to be buying my own anytime soon! Once I get them I'll let you know what kind they are!


----------



## Sandog (Sep 4, 2012)

socoemt said:


> Ha, uggs. I think I'm going to look like enough of a rookie without the added help of walking in with ugg boots on haha



Show up in bunny slippers.


----------



## pilotmedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Hands down Bates GX-8 they feel soft right off the bat. Lots of ankle support Gore Tex so they stay dry, Insulated so they are warm not hot during summer. 

But, the best waterproof side zipper so they come off easy for recline time

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont even bother looking at boots that dont have side zips.  They really make all the difference in the world.  

Letting out some of that funk that builds up in there over the course of a 24 hour shift feels soooo good.


----------



## pilotmedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> I dont even bother looking at boots that dont have side zips.  They really make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Letting out some of that funk that builds up in there over the course of a 24 hour shift feels soooo good.



ya i always try to share the funk with others in da house


----------



## Sandog (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the Pro Warrington 3003 front zips. Very comfy. 200 bucks I think,


----------



## SarahAus (Sep 5, 2012)

I love the Redback slip ons!  I just got a pair of Wolverine something or other - hope they're as comfy!


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had Thorogoods, Warringtons, 5.11 and Haix. I will wear nothing but Haix from now on!


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 6, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> I've had Thorogoods, Warringtons, 5.11 and Haix. I will wear nothing but Haix from now on!



R1 or R2? I'm guessing R1?


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

R2's.


----------

